# (H) Limited edition dice in lasgun mags (W) cash



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

hi folks, have a complete set of the 40k dice in lasgun tins from the apocolypse releace IIRC, all come with little servo skull stands for the dice, i have:
objective markers
vehicle markers
wound markers (?? - not sure what the third set are)
all still in their lasgun tuns as shown below, each tin has a different forgeworld of origin on. am in the uk and looking to sell as a job lot for ease, please PM me if interested, i am unfortunately not interested in swaps at the momemnt.
thanks

pics should be here:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1525152_10151780589195836_1701308226_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1507837_10151780589245836_1324743565_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1525386_10151780589305836_1322357437_n.jpg


----------

